
  iPhone 3GS. Jailbreak. Mac.  - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/05/iphone-3gs-jailbreak-mac/
======
windsurfer
You know, I'm thinking about buying the neo freerunner simply because I don't
like the whole idea of "jailbreaking". Who knows what code is being executed
on your phone? Who knows how it will be left? Will you be able to return it
back to normal?

Of course, this is entirely my own opinion, but I'll be voting with my wallet,
thanks.

~~~
jacoblyles
The user experience of the two phones are not remotely comparable. But, as you
say, to each his own.

~~~
rscott
Didn't they just recently announce there will not be another model, which was
supposed to happen, as well?

~~~
jsonscripter
Yes, there were cutbacks, but they are continuing to support the neo.

